# I just got an Apprenticeship with...



## boz (Jan 16, 2004)

Chef Pierre Chambrin. Does anything know anything about him other than he was a White House Chef for the Clinton's. I was curious since this last three years. Seems nice. French. I start Monday. 

Boz


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey boz,

Thats really cool, just don't speak with a French accent or you'll never make the white house 

Where is he working these days?


----------



## boz (Jan 16, 2004)

He is at the Saint Louis Club.

Boz


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Neat!! Congratulations, Boz.  Keep us posted as to how it's going, please.

You could try to google on his name; you never know what you might find (preferably good )


----------

